# If you know the Trasimeno area



## Chukkie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thought you might be interested to know that my novel, Diavolino - a supernatural thriller set around Lake Trasimeno - is published on 13th December by Etopia Press. It should be good fun for Brits living in Italy. It's an e-book first of all and in 2011 comes out as paperback. Buon anno!


----------

